# Copper Bolus questions



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, I may sound like a big dope, but I just found out what a copper bolus is.
I thought it was just a vitamin, but now realize it's a capsule with copper rods inside.  

Anyway, my main question is...should I give my boys copper? 
They are 7 months old, and they get free choice loose minerals.

Or, does it depend on whether my area is deficient?
I know this area is severly selenium deficient, but I'm not sure about copper.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I never bolused mine until over a year ago... I was actually scared to because of a mishap with an accidental poisoning that killed one of my girls, however... I started mine on Cargill Right Now Onyx cattle mineral and bolused them all, it made such a difference in coats as well as tails, I knew mine were deficient in 2009 due to high iron in my water as well as the soil and iron can cause copper to not be absorbed properly... Fish tails, bald tail tips with the hair separated looking like a fish tail, my black goats were red/chocolate in color and even my gray agouti doe had split ends that were red in color, hooves were looking ragged even with regular trimming.
Each got a 2 gram bolus, fitting to their weights plus the high copper mineral and everyone is looking wonderful now 

I will stick with bolusing once a year as it really has improved their health.
The mineral I use also has little added iron, it's not a red mineral but a dark charcoal gray... mine get enough iron with the forage they eat and the water they drink.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's a map to help you if you aren't sure if your area is copper deficient http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/cu/usa.html
You can also tell by the hair at the end of their tails

I also give Cargill Right Now Onyx mineral. This year was the first year I gave a copper bolus and I noticed an immediate improvement in the texture and color of my goats. I have mostly reds and a couple blacks and traditional so I could really see the hair go from dull to shiny. I also notice that after I gave it to them I stopped having problems with the barberpole worms. Maybe that's just a coincidence


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually... copper is used to control Barber Pole worms, if animals have a good store of copper in their systems they are resistant to BP as well as many other internal parasites.

The rods in the bolus is the safest way to administer supplemental copper IMO, they stick in the gut and are a slow release whereas other ways are in their system quickly and can build up in the liver causing toxicity.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for the chart, chelsboers.
I've seen it before, but was having the worst time trying to find it again.

Liz, I also have high iron in my well water. Although I fill their buckets from a tap in the house, which has gone through the water softener, so I'm sure that cuts that down alot. I'm going to take a look at the Cargill Right Now Onyx minerals. I've never seen them at TSC though...which I where I get most of my goat supplies.

Anyway, I'm thinking I'll probably bolus them, as Arthur's tail is looking sparse on the end, and the hair on his flanks looks sunbleached.
Thanks for all the info!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Santa Cruz animal health has started selling goat sized copper boluses, the ones I use are the Copasure from Jeffers, I bought 2 gram empty gel capsules that I filled and weighed from a 12 gram Copasure bolus.

The Cargill is usually something that you would need to find a dealer, TSC doesn't carry it but there are some independant feed mill company's that can order it in for you.


Also, I still add ammonium chloride to the Cargill for my boys as it does not come with it added.


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

We just used Santa Cruz animal health copper boluses on everyone. They came quickly, cheap shipping, goats weren't thrilled with the process, but good health doesn't come easy either.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

onehorse, I was just looking at the Santa Cruz website...they are very reasonable.

I've already put copper bolus in my shopping cart! 
My boys are NOT going to be happy with me...LOL!!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

As usual, this newbie is still really confused. 

My two 10 mo. old pet boers (aka The Wrecking Crew) have nice, fluffy tails and thick winter coats; their red/brown heads are shiny and healthy-looking and lord knows, they're acting healthy (berzerk 99% of the time). 

The mean ppm in my county is 8.922 (thank you, chelsboers, for that link!) but what do I compare it to? And is that ppm in the water, soil or whut? Assuming water. It says our iron has a mean of 1.190.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmmm. Last year when I bolused I dosed at 1 gm per 22lbs. Which means my Nubian doe got 7 grams. And 4 gm was the doeling dose. 

Couldn't find the information in the Santa Cruz website. Might be worth emailing about their rec dosage. But it still seems conservative. 

What dosage is everyone using for their boluses?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Hobby farmer, These were the instructions I found on the Santa Cruz website.

*Servings per container: UltraCruz Goat Copper Bolus™ is available in the following sizes: 25 capsules available in either 2 g (kid) or 4 g (adult) ; 100 capsules available in 4 g (adult) ; 1000 capsules available in 4 g (adult)*

*Directions for Use: Seek the advice of a veterinarian or goat husbandry specialist to ascertain copper status and the type of supplementation required for goats under consideration.*

*Goats over 50 lbs bodyweight and over 3 months of age: 1 (4 g) capsule. A single dose typically lasts 8 months to 1 year.*

So with both my boys being approximately 30-35 lbs, I'm ordering the 2g capsules*.*
Does that sound right?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I dose at 1 gram per 22lbs. Each of my goats get a 2 gram bolus once a year, regardless of their weight. (Heaviest here is 85lbs, lightest is just over 50lbs)

I actually go under the required dose for my goats because they get a good mineral with high copper.

If you got the "kid" bolus, that would be the right dose for them now and as they grow.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

liz said:


> If you got the "kid" bolus, that would be the right dose for them now and as they grow.


Good, that's what I ordered...phew!

Last time I weighed them, Merlin was 30 lbs and Arthur, the chocolate chunk , was almost 35 lbs.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Can someone post the link to Santa Cruz? I can't seem to get the link I need when I google it. Thank you in advance!  I needed this thread! Thank you, Willow!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Here it is, kiddoe!

http://www.scbt.com/animal_health.html


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

When you give them the copper rods, try to keep them from chewing them! It kinda makes it more difficult. If the rods are chewed up, they don't do their job right in the gut, so the goats don't get the full benefit. 

Immediately before giving, I mix the rods with probiotic paste to go in either a luer slip syringe, or a catheter tip syringe. With the luer slip, I have to cut off the tip and widen the hole for it to work. Then when I give the supplement, I try and get it pretty far back in their mouths and depress the plunger. Most gets swallowed with no chewing.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We've found differently on chewed rods now. Someone I know a few years of liver values back on goats with the rods top dressed on their grain only. The liver values were the same as the bolused goats. I don't think a rod could actually get chewed though. Try it sometime.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Stacykins, I was wondering how I was going to get them down without chewing.
I've never bolused before.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

A friend and I split a copasure jar from jeffers. I also used the 1 gm per 22#. We also have high iron content in our water (we're spring fed). The one ND doe in 3 weeks had her creamy color back, two of the red boers I'm giving another 3-4 wks and may have to give a second round.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for that goathiker, I had 2 big boers who no matter what I tried I couldn't get down them. So I may try to sprinkle it on their feed.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> Hmmm. Last year when I bolused I dosed at 1 gm per 22lbs. Which means my Nubian doe got 7 grams. And 4 gm was the doeling dose. Couldn't find the information in the Santa Cruz website. Might be worth emailing about their rec dosage. But it still seems conservative.
> What dosage is everyone using for their boluses?


But the Santa Cruz website does in effect give a recommended dosage.
The 2g for under 50lb and the 4g for over 50lbs. They also say don't give
to anything under three months old.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I just came in from giving the boys their copper bolus.
It didn't go as well as I had hoped.
Apparently I didn't go back far enough into their mouths.
So they each chewed their capsule open, and promptly spit it all out. 

I did gather up what they spit out and gave it to them again.
So I'm figuring they each had appoximately half a dose.

I was wondering if I should split another capsule between the two of them, so they'll each be getting the full dose?

Or, since the bolus is supposed to be good for a year...maybe wait 6 months and give them another one?

What do you think?
:whatgoat:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That really is up to you. If you feel that they need it, you could always give them another half dose. If you feel that they are ok, then wait 6 months and give them another full dose. 

If you look at the rods, they are not all the same length. I wouldn't worry about them chewing some of the rods. You definitely want to get it as far back as possible so that they swallow it but if they chew some, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It wasn't easy for me either. It's hard to tell how far is far enough.
I'm hoping I get better at it with experience. What I did find is that if you
do it successfully, it's all over and the goat is fine. I started doing mine on
a surface where I could easily tell if they spit it out. Well lighted area like 
an outside concrete slab. I'd observe them for a little bit to make sure the
deed was done. If they spit it out, I threw that one away and started again
with another bolus. Just me.


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

I just ordered Santa Cruz's product. But I am little worried about this statement:
*Do not administer to goats of unknown copper status or those supplemented with other sources of copper.*

I provide loose minerals, should I be worried about overdosing? The only reason I am giving them copper is because I've noticed a little (tiny bit) of rusting on their back legs (where they are black).


----------

